# starting ROH - ouch!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip had his very first retrieve over high jump lesson today. He thought it was a blast. I did too until I ended up with a bloody face and a busted lip. 

Darn happy full of joy dogs!!:


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Is there a day where you -don't- post a story about injury?

Be careful!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I do seem to be very accident prone don't I? Can you believe I was a gymnast, it's amazing I didn't kill myself.

I do think the addition of this last dog upped my injury rate.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ohh, I do hope you are okay - sounds like Flip needs to learn he does have brakes ! But the joy is beautiful thing isn't it?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am going to hire someone to follow you are with a camera!!!! haha! Sorry about your lip, hope its not too bad. I always love hearing stories about Flip.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor you....I wonder if they make some special kind of hazmat suit for people with crazy dogs?  glad you are ok.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm sporting a big fat lip this morning


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oww - that sounds like it hurts. 
I don't know if it will help, but one time my King jumped up so high he gave me 2 black eyes and a swollen nose. I traveled to various client sites back then and you know only 1 person was brave enough to ask what happened - most assumed it was my boyfriend!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, I think at this point if he gives me a black eye I am going to ask for a restraining order!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I should put up a picture of the black bruise that has formed under my bottom lip


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I should put up a picture of the black bruise that has formed under my bottom lip


Go for it!
M


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Did you forget to let go of the flexi?*

When you ran out of line? I saw one of the top trainers in the northeast do that in the practice ring at the allstar 7-8 years ago. She the handler ended up on her butt and knocked the jump flat. She was fine and the dog unaffected.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

no I wasn't using a flexi. It actually wasn't the exercise itself that caused the injury. He was just having so much fun that after he came back over the jump with the dumbbell he ran right on past me. So I stopped him and gave him a fun little pop towards me to remind him that it was me he needed to be focused on coming towards. And my one finger pop up on the collar led to an opened mouth flying through the air dog whose teeth smacked into my face. A top tooth hit the bridge of my nose, and a bottom tooth hit my bottom lip.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Holly O Ouch Batgirl*

That face smack is more a border collie trait. It is nice to have an " up " dog. lol.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah Jodie, I am so sorry for you (she says snickering) I think you should invest in a fencing mask. I doubt there are any rules against that or better yet... a Friday the 13th hockey mask. I know I am not helping. 

Watch my Hootie puppy will probably be a female version of Flip. LOL 

I have a friend who is fair colored. Her lab beats her up all the time. Broke her hand at an agility trial knocking her down... Recently he knocked her down when she was taking her old dog out to potty before leaving for work (skirt...heels...) She ended up in a flower pot. OMG the bruise on her thigh was the size of a dinner plate and DARK PURPLE!!!! 

Flip you need to respect your moms space. Make him watch Patrick Swayze in Dirty Dancing, where he discusses space with Jennifer Grey. 

Hope your lip heals fast.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Ah Jodie, I am so sorry for you (she says snickering)


That's okay, you'll be having your turn soon enough! :


----------

